# Smith and Wesson CS45



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of moving to the dark side as I am mostly a HK and Walther fan. Any comments on the Smith and Wesson CS45 for a CCW gun.

Trigger.

Accuracy.

Model types if there are different ones?

S.S. verses black

I live in CA so I know the round capacity is 6, a bit limited, but the maximum in CA is 10. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I've had the S&W CS45 for several years now. Unitl recently it's been my primary CCW. Great little .45 - VERY accurate, very little felt recoil. Sometimes in holster - sometimes in front right pocket. Only one model that I'm aware of.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=12753&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y

I just got a Taurus PT145 to try for CC. One reason I got the Taurus was it's having an accessory rail. For my CC and when on the night stand it'll have an LED Light mounted for if / when something goes "bump in the night".

Here's some pics of the Taurus: http://www.kodakgallery.com/ViewSlideshow.action?&collidparam=10853361409.175113692309.1254323040621


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Army Cop*

Thanks for the reply.

How is the size of the S&W verses the Taurus PT145 which have foru more round capacity, wow. I have never shot a Taurus, but I like the all metal construction of the CS 45.


----------

